# Disappointed in Kelley Beekeeping



## Aroc (May 18, 2016)

After a bit of frustration and some help other beeks on this forum I was able to figure this out.

In doing some searching I discovered others that found these instructions a bit confusing. Kelley for some reason doesnt seem to be interested in helping with this particular problem. I’m glad to hear I’m not the only one that has had this issue with them. I was starting to think I was just not getting something.


----------



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

Glad you had a problem cause now I know where to get those little boxes for comb honey. Looks like one mans problem is another's opportunity.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

As far as I know Kelley is the only company selling basswood sections. I'm sure it's not a big seller. It's mostly old beekeepers who have been using them for decades who still want to buy them who are the customers for this product. Here are free instructions on using basswood sections and raising comb honey.

https://books.google.com/books?id=X...chinson, The Production of Comb Honey&f=false


----------

